# Farben "kalibrieren"



## Malaxo (18. Juni 2007)

Hello... Ich habe nicht mehr den neusten Notebook aber es reicht für meine Zweicke

http://www.lapworld.de/model/Compaq...GB_14_1___XGA__XPP_DVD_V_92_NIC_Multiport.php

Jetzt meine Farben am Monitor stimmen nicht mehr so ganz. Ein paar sachen sehe ich nicht mehr so deutlich wie bei anderen Monitoren. Gibt es irgend ein Tool das mir die Farben mehr oder weniger neu kalibriert?

Müsste ja errechenbar sein jede Farbe


----------



## chmee (18. Juni 2007)

Möglichkeit 1: Hardware-Kalibrierung
Mit einem Meßgerät auf dem Bildschrim werden Daten gesammelt und ein Preset geschrieben,
dass entweder mit einer Software eine Umrechnung macht, über die Hardware der
Graka funktioniert oder einen Monitortreiber erstellt.  Color-LUT oder ICC-Profil

Möglichkeit 2 : Software-Kalibrierung
A - Man nehme zB Adobe Gamma und folge den Anweisungen.
B - Man erstelle sich eine Grafik, die aufgrund der Farb-Werte richtig sein sollte
 -zB Graubalken mit 10%-Abstand, wahlweise auch die RGB-Balken - , und spielt mit
Monitor und GraKa-Einstellungen rum. Alternativ dazu gibt es auch Applikationen
wie Nokia Monitor Test, wo diverse Testbilder drin sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Juni 2007)

Von Nvidia gibs ne Kalibrierung die eigentlich ganz gut ist. Ist imho im Treiber mit drin. weiß nicht mehr.


----------



## fluessig (19. Juni 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Von Nvidia gibs ne Kalibrierung die eigentlich ganz gut ist. Ist imho im Treiber mit drin. weiß nicht mehr.



Das ist ja gut zu wissen. Aber was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun? Das Notebook hat einen Ati Chip. 

Ich würde dem Tipp von chmee folgen:
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8185/farbkalibrierungeo0.th.jpg 
ist ein Bild mit den Grundfarben, Farbverläufen und Graustufen. Wenn du das Ati Controlcenter installiert hast (kleines rotes Ati Symbol im Systray), dann findest du dort die Einstellungen um die Farben anzupassen. Auf einem guten Monitor solltest du alle Graustufen als solche erkennen.


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2007)

@ fluessig:
Ich finde Fades nicht so gut, da nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wo denn nun die Gammakurve
zu ändern ist. Zusätzlich sollte - fiel mir noch ein - dieser Graustufenkeil gerade an den
Enden in noch mehr Werte aufgeteilt werden, um diesen Bereich, und dieser ist der eigentliche
Problembereich, besser zu justieren.

Angehängt ist eine TIF-Datei in einem ZIP. mit GIF hat er trotz der bestimmbaren LUT so manch falschen Pixel gesetzt.
In dem Bild sollte jeder Block erkennbar sein - wenn auch die 90-100% Felder (bei mir) quasi nur noch erahnt werden 

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Tja, beim Konvertieren von Graustufen nach RGB sind schon die Werte verbogen worden.
Die Prozentwerte sind also nicht richtig, sie divergieren bis zu 4%. Aber als Basis ist die Grafik schon nutzbar


----------



## fluessig (19. Juni 2007)

Du meintest wohl bis zu 14% - im niedrigen Prozentbereich (10%) nennt mir GIMP ein 24% Grau - gilt entsprechend für alle Farben. Im hellen Bereich stimmt die Grafik.

In den oberen 10% kann ich kaum einen Unterschied feststellen - liegt das an meinem Monitor(en) oder sind meine Augen hier in ihrem Grenzbereich?


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2007)

Hups  Ok..abgesehen von dem Fehler kann sich jeder ein Bild machen, worauf es
ankommt.. In ner Woche werd ich das mal verbessern.. Fahre jetzt zur Arbeit.

@fluessig: Ich sehe den Unterschied auch kaum.. Aber darum geht es ja, wenn da kein
Unterschied ist, dann könnte man noch frickeln.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juni 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja gut zu wissen. Aber was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun? Das Notebook hat einen Ati Chip.


Stimmt. es hat nichts mit dem Thread zu tun. hab nicht gesehn, dass nen ATI Chip drin ist. sry


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2007)

http://www.galileodesign.de/openboo...06_003.htm#mj4eb9e1c509031a901b3daab8db48b97d

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2007)

Hier noch ne Testdatei einer anderen Seite, eigentlich für Fotografie und Print gedacht, sollte aber für den Monitortest auch gehen. Hatte einfach keine Zeit meine Datei auszubessern:

http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/imageBank/w/WDC-test-print-web13.jpg

mfg chmee


----------

